# Oscilacion Preamplificador + filtros con Operacionales



## detrakx (Ene 27, 2009)

Buenas foreros. Por aca nuevamente y con un problema que ya es la segunda vez que me surge.
Hace poquito terminé una pequeña potencia integrada. 
Datos: 
fuente lineal de 15+15 / 1A con Reguladores 78xx y 79xx.
Preamp con Tl072 
Amp Tda 7265. 

Mi problema es el siguiente. En la última etapa del preamp. Puse un operacional configurado con un filtro High Shelving para compensar las frecuencias agudas del parlante. 
Si bién la configuración funciona perfectamente, se puede apreciar la compensacion en agudos pero por contra hace que la salida del operacional empieze a oscilar de manera notoria. 

Los paso que realicé para evaluar la oscilación son los siguientes.

Desconectar el Pre para ubicar el problema en la etapa. (en fin al desconectarlo la oscilacion desaparece)
Ahora ver en que parte del pre estaba la oscilacion.
Al principio cambie los operacionales pero la oscilacion seguia. 
Luego Cambie la salida de pre al la etapa anterior y recién ahi la oscilacion desapareció es decir el que genera el problema es el filtro.
Controlé el Pcb para evaluar si había alguna conexion mal echa pero no encontre nada.
Hasta ahora no encuentro la razón de por que oscila.
Dejo a mano unas fotos para que se pueda comprender mejor el problema.
PD: El circulo indica la configuracion del filtro HS. y la flecha indica de como se conecta la salida de la etapa hacia la entrada del filtro.
La foto del Pcb es como quedó la etapa del preamp "sin la conexión al filtro".

Bueno espero alguna sujerencia.

SAludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 27, 2009)

detrakx dijo:
			
		

> Los paso que realicé para evaluar la oscilación son los siguientes.
> Desconectar el Pre para ubicar el problema en la etapa. (en fin al desconectarlo la oscilacion desaparece)
> Ahora ver en que parte del pre estaba la oscilacion.
> Al principio cambie los operacionales pero la oscilacion seguia.



No entiendo como diablos tenes conectado el pre, el filtro y el amplificador, pero de tu primer paso, si es lo que yo creo, pondría una resistencia (entre 100 y 220 ohms) entre la salida del pre y la entrada de la proxima etapa.

Si me aclarás un poco mejor como es el esquema completo que tenes, tal vez pueda darte alguna ayuda. Por ahora, el PCB no me interesa, así que no te gastes en mostrarlo.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 27, 2009)

La sugerencia de EZavalla es buena. 
Yo además pondría un condensador de 100/220nf entre las alimentaciones de los integrados y masa. Inclusive puede funcionar poniendo un solo par desde las pistas de alimentación que corren paralelas entre los operacionales y masa (pin 3 del operacional de la izquierda).
Lo importante en este caso es que los condensadores estén tan cerca como sea posible de los pines de alimentación.

Saudos


----------



## detrakx (Ene 27, 2009)

Hola gente gracias por las respuestas dejo aca el esquema de la fuente y el pre. 
Para que puedan ver. 



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> No entiendo como diablos tenes conectado el pre, el filtro y el amplificador, pero de tu primer paso, si es lo que yo creo, pondría una resistencia (entre 100 y 220 ohms) entre la salida del pre y la entrada de la proxima etapa.
> !



Con respecto a la poner una resistencia del valores que mencionas , en otra oportunidad e visto que ponen resistencias de ese valor ,, eso se hace para compensar las impedancias entre salida y entrada del pre ?

saludos y estoy al tanto..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 28, 2009)

detrakx dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente gracias por las respuestas dejo aca el esquema de la fuente y el pre.
> Para que puedan ver.
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, viendo el diagrama, conectá la resistencia a la *salida del filtro*, Es decir entre el filtro y la etapa de potencia. Esas resistencias se colocan para desacoplar la capacidad parásita de los cables blindados de la salida del A.O., por que los A.O. oscilan cuando tienen un carga capacitiva a la salida, en particular de los de alta velocidad (TL07x, NE5532, etc). Tambien ponele los capacitores que dice San_Cacho: .1uF entre V+ y V-, cerquita del integrado, y 10uF desde V+ y V- a masa.

Ahora te pregunto, para que pones un filtro pasa-altos (el esquema del high-shelving [que dicho sea de paso, es la primera vez que lo escucho] que tenes es eso: un filtro pasa-altos de primer orden mas algo de ganancia) en la salida al subwoofer, si ya lo tenes a 15 Hz en las entradas del sumador (.47uF y 22K)?

Saludos!


----------



## detrakx (Ene 28, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Ahora te pregunto, para que pones un filtro pasa-altos (el esquema del high-shelving [que dicho sea de paso, es la primera vez que lo escucho] que tenes es eso: un filtro pasa-altos de primer orden mas algo de ganancia) en la salida al subwoofer, si ya lo tenes a 15 Hz en las entradas del sumador (.47uF y 22K)?
> 
> Saludos!



Hola EZ: 
El filtro High Shelving es muy utilizado en la jerga de audio. Tanto en sistemas de sonido como asi tambien en los Eq utilizados para mezcla. Este filtro por su configuracion es muy similar a la de un pasa altos de 1er orden tal cual comentas. Pero no lo es. la pendiente tambien es similar.  Fijate en mi primer posteo hay un archivo " shlv-hpf.gif "
ahi te muestra bien como son los circuitos fórmulas y gráficas. 

Por ahi comentas sobre un subwoofer, esta potencia *no es para un subwoofer. * es para un par de parlantes de cielo raso. Como es un parlante de 6" haciendo mediciones la respuesta cae a partir de 1khz y mas bruscamente despues de los 4khz. La verdad que no responden bien ya que un 6" debería llegar a los 3 o 4khz sin problemas. Por ello decidí agregar este filtro para compensar la respuesta en altas frecuencias.

Al principio en los operacionales que estan como buffer *si hay un pasa altos*. a 15hz atenuando las bajas F.

Voy a probar lo que me acosejaron sobre la R a la salida y los cap. de .1uf y 10uf 

Muchas gracias. 

Y los mantengo al tanto. 

SAludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 28, 2009)

detrakx dijo:
			
		

> El filtro High Shelving es muy utilizado en la jerga de audio. Tanto en sistemas de sonido como asi tambien en los Eq utilizados para mezcla. Este filtro por su configuracion es muy similar a la de un pasa altos de 1er orden tal cual comentas. Pero no lo es. la pendiente tambien es similar.  Fijate en mi primer posteo hay un archivo " shlv-hpf.gif "
> ahi te muestra bien como son los circuitos fórmulas y gráficas.



Sip, lo veo...pero no me dice nada  
La configuración de ese filtro es la que tiene cualquier amplificador de potencia de C.A. (específicamente, cualquier amplificador de audio), con la salvedad de que no se para que sirve conocer *f1*, si queda determinada por la rsta de primer orden del filtro (que es de 20dB por década [o 6dB por octava]) y el punto de -3dB (f2). Si solo querés dar ganancia en alta frecuencia, todo bien, pero yo tal vez usaría otro esquema, probablemente basado en un derivador, por que ese circuito que usás no te permite ajustar los puntos f1 y f2 por separado, así que vas a terminar atenuando los graves para poder reforzar los agudos.
Que querés que te diga....espero que te funcione bien, pero, sinceramente, ese filtro me suena a otra de las mentiras del audio...



			
				detrakx dijo:
			
		

> Por ahi comentas sobre un subwoofer, esta potencia *no es para un subwoofer. * es para un par de parlantes de cielo raso. Como es un parlante de 6" haciendo mediciones la respuesta cae a partir de 1khz y mas bruscamente despues de los 4khz. La verdad que no responden bien ya que un 6" debería llegar a los 3 o 4khz sin problemas. Por ello decidí agregar este filtro para compensar la respuesta en altas frecuencias.



Ooopppssss, pensé que era para un subwoofer ya que transformadorrmabas la salida stereo en mono. Perdón....me mandé una falacia!

Saludos!


----------



## detrakx (Ene 28, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Sip, lo veo...pero no me dice nada
> La configuración de ese filtro es la que tiene cualquier amplificador de potencia de C.A. (específicamente, cualquier amplificador de audio), con la salvedad de que no se para que sirve conocer *f1*, si queda determinada por la rsta de primer orden del filtro (que es de 20dB por década [o 6dB por octava]) y el punto de -3dB (f2). Si solo querés dar ganancia en alta frecuencia, todo bien, pero yo tal vez usaría otro esquema, probablemente basado en un derivador, por que ese circuito que usás no te permite ajustar los puntos f1 y f2 por separado, así que vas a terminar atenuando los graves para poder reforzar los agudos.
> Que querés que te diga....espero que te funcione bien, pero, sinceramente, ese filtro me suena a otra de las mentiras del audio...
> 
> Saludos!



Hola EZ me parece que no estas comprendiendo bien la teoría del circuito.  
La F1 corresponde a la frecuencia inferior en la cual no se quiere tener ganancia es decir G=1 y F2 sería el límite superior del filtro en la cual este incrementa 6 db/ oct.  
Por que decis que se atenuan los bajos si de F1 hacia abajo no hay atenuación. Te recuerdo que no es un filtro pasa altos. Es un filtro highshelving no es chamuyo existen de verdad y el circuito que subi es de la pagína de 
Linkwitz-Riley.
Cualquier duda entra a la pagina y echale un vistazo.

http://www.linkwitzlab.com/filters.htm


saludos. !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 28, 2009)

detrakx dijo:
			
		

> Hola EZ me parece que no estas comprendiendo bien la teoría del circuito.
> La F1 corresponde a la frecuencia inferior en la cual no se quiere tener ganancia es decir G=1 y F2 sería el límite superior del filtro en la cual este incrementa 6 db/ oct.



Hola dektrax:
Si la entiendo, el tema es que, como te dije, no podes ajustar f1, por que ya te queda fijado por f2 y los 6 dB por octava y la ganancia que queres obtener. Fijate que el circuito de la hoja que has subido y el de la página del link NO SON IGUALES. El de la página tiene un capacitor en paralelo con la realimentación para planchar la rsta en altas frecuencias, y eso es lo que se hace con un derivador...



			
				detrakx dijo:
			
		

> Por que decis que se atenuan los bajos si de F1 hacia abajo no hay atenuación. Te recuerdo que no es un filtro pasa altos. Es un filtro highshelving no es chamuyo existen de verdad y el circuito que subi es de la pagína de Linkwitz-Riley.



Nop..tampoco digo que no existan, pero el circuito funciona como un filtro pasa-altos, pero con ganancia 1 en f1 ( que en realidad no es 1, sino que es 3 dB superior a 1). No es que vayas a atenuar los graves específicamente, ahí mandé fruta. Por eso te dije que si querías amplificar las altas frecuencias, todo estaba OK, pero que yo hubiera usado un integrador, que es lo hace en el punto que comenté arriba....

En fin, ya me puse recursivo...

Saludos!


----------



## detrakx (Ene 28, 2009)

Hola Eza .. 
Joya ahora te comprendo mejor. 
Tenes razón el circuito es muy dependiente entre las F1 y la F2. Siempre con la pendiente de 6db.

Tambien con respecto a los 3 db que no los tenia en cuenta. Y ahora tirando unos calculos me da efectivamente ese incremento.

La idea de utilizar este circuito ya te había comentado anteriormente, evaluo la respuesta del parlante y veo donde fijar la F1 y que ahi en adelante se genere el incremento de F altas hasta la F2 sin exeder la ganancia. 

De esta manera logro compensar hasta cierto punto la pendiente del parlante y de esa manera lograr una respuesta un poco mas plana por decirlo de alguna manera. 

Como decias es muy buena idea la de poner algun integrador y ajustar la F deciada y luego aplicar ganancia.  Sería interesante poder regular el Q del filtro para poder ajustarse perfectamente a la pendiente del parlante y de esa manera armar el filtro para que funcione perfectamente.

Si tenes algo a mano . sería muy bienvenido .. 

Y gracias por tus consejos que me vienen al pelo

SAludos colega.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 28, 2009)

detrakx dijo:
			
		

> Hola Eza ..
> Joya ahora te comprendo mejor.
> Tenes razón el circuito es muy dependiente entre las F1 y la F2. Siempre con la pendiente de 6db.
> 
> ...



Y eso está perfecto, por que es lo único que podes hacer con ese circuito. Todo anda bien si la atenuación de altas fcias comienza con la misma pendiente que amplifica el circuito, sinó...bueno, tal vez tengas algunos "huecos" o refuerzos exagerados en el sonido en alguna fcia. intermedia .



			
				detrakx dijo:
			
		

> Como decias es muy buena idea la de poner algun integrador y ajustar la F deciada y luego aplicar ganancia.  Sería interesante poder regular el Q del filtro para poder ajustarse perfectamente a la pendiente del parlante y de esa manera armar el filtro para que funcione perfectamente.
> 
> Si tenes algo a mano . sería muy bienvenido ..
> 
> ...



Epaa, dije integrador y era derivador, pero la idea vale. No tengo ningun circuito exacto para eso, por que habría que sintetizar la pendiente inversa a la de la atenuación que sufre el parlante, por lo que no necesariamente va a coincidir con una de un filtro estándar (n x 6dB/octava). Voy a ver si encuentro un libro que tenía de como sintetizar esas cosas para pasarte el dato, pero creo que lo tengo en el laburo y estoy de vacaciones.

Saludos, colega!


----------



## detrakx (Ene 29, 2009)

Hola EZ ,.. Podes creer que puse una r de 220ohms entre el filtro y la entrada a la etapa de potencia y desaparecio la oscilacion. Que barbaro. Este problema solo aparecía con estos filtros. Pero nunca con los buffer, sumadores, e incluso los filtros pasa bajo y altos. Otra cosa que no mencioné es que en la entrada de la etapa de potencia tengo capacitores de .47uf
Bueno por ahora esta a prueva pero funciona de 10. 

Muchas gracias. por la ayuda.  EZ y SAn cacho.


SAludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 29, 2009)

Me alegro que te funcionara. Cuando mencionaste que desconectaste el pre y desapareció la oscilación me di cuenta que casi seguro era eso.

Saludos!


----------



## josemarti (May 14, 2012)

Hola compañeros, quisera que me coloboraren y me explicars en que consiste lo de la oscilacion en los amplificadores, ya que tengo un qsc 1300 y todo tweter que le pongo me los quema " piezoelectricos, de bobina" aunque los protejo bien con resistencia y su respectivo condenso. le agradeceria


----------



## tomachodas (Jul 3, 2012)

saludos amigos del foro
estoy diseñando un ecualizador de cuatro bandas,
el cual consta de dos filtros shelving y dos peacking,
mi problema es que no he podido encontrar informacion de como calcular los 
filtros shelving activos, 
si alguien me puede enseñar como hacer esto o a que libro o texto pueda acudir.
por otra parte se que se pueden diseñar filtros shelving con alineamientos, al igual que los filtros 
activos, si alguien tiene informacion de como calcular bajo alineamientos los filtros shelving para bajos y/o agudos estare realmente agradecido
saludos


----------



## crimson (Jul 3, 2012)

Hola tomachodas, Bienvenido a la Comunidad, moví tu mensaje a este hilo, por un tema de orden, para no crear muchos temas que hablen de lo mismo. Fijate en el post 1, de detrakx, que en uno de los adjuntos postea las fórmulas del filtro, a ver si te es útil.
Saludos C


----------



## tomachodas (Jul 3, 2012)

el circuito de linkwitz tiene un unico problema, no atenua solo enfatiza, para el diseño de cajas funciona perfecto pero para ecualizadores no sirve, alguien conose alguna manera de hacer un cto shelving activo parecido al de linkwitz pero que enfatice y atenue?? 
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 3, 2012)

Será esto lo que buscás???
http://sound.westhost.com/project28.htm


----------

